# Thinking of trying IUI & clomid after 3 rounds of IVF - your thoughts please



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

We have done 3 lots of IVF over last 18 months. Had a BFP but ended up with a miscarriage around 8 weeks. Consultant has advised us to try mild ivf next time probably with clomid. My question to anyone who can help/advise is do you think it is worth trying IUI with clomid (which I think we can get done on NHS) to see how I respond to clomid before we pay out another £3000+ for a 4th ivf attempt? We went straight to ivf as consultant recommended this even though I do have 1 tube remaining after surgery that is open. At the time I didn't know half as much as I do now so didn't even think to question his advice.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

Off to see GP to get the ball rolling re IUI & clomid and to double check I can still get this treatment on NHS. Would love to hear any thoughts/advice x


----------



## rjmett (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Mee mee, just answered a similar querie on another ladies thread so though i would post the same response here too, i think you'll get more feedback if you use the main IUI thread 



rjmett said:


> Hi Sue & welcome to FF
> 
> I'm sure someone will be along to answer your questions soon, i've not had IUI so couldn't offer any advice (useful advice anyways!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks x


----------



## mbgodsgift (Nov 30, 2009)

I have also had three failed IVF attempts and I just started an IUI treatment. I started out with Clomid in April and I had an allergic reaction to it and I had to cancel in the middle of that treatment. I am now starting Femara and so far I have had small headaches but no super bad symptoms. I am praying this works for us because I have high FSH levels along with my husband that has low sperm count and motility. I doctor told advised us against it and gave us a 20% chance of it working. But 20% sounds good to me, it’s not 0%! IVF has not worked for me but at that time, I was not aware that my FSH levels were high too. I say go for it…plus it is so much cheaper then IVF and if it works you will have saved a ton of money!


----------



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

Good luck with the IUI. I have just found out we won't get anymore NHS funding (even though I had been told we would) so it looks like we will be self funding and it is a lot cheaper than ivf. Not sure about the chance of success but think that will be our next step.


----------



## mbgodsgift (Nov 30, 2009)

Welll Mee Mee good luck to you as well! What is NHS funding?


----------



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

NHS is national health service - so some treatment is free (although you do pay for this via deductions in wages)


----------

